# Free Spare Parts Giveaway in Stuttgart Germany



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have built and upgraded a few bikes over the past year and I have a number of bike components that I'm no longer going to use laying around and taking up space. I'll happily give the parts away to a good home. The only stipulation that I have is that you have to pick the parts up in person because I don't want to go through the hassles associated with mailing any of the items. Please keep in mind that most of the stuff things I'm giving away are entry level bike parts that I've upgraded from, although some parts have never made it onto a bike and are still in the original packaging. In either case, all of the parts that I'm giving away are in perfect working order. Below is a list of bike parts that I'm willing to give away to anyone willing to pick them up.

- _2 sets of Avid BB5 Disc Brake Calipers_ (Given away)
- Set of ProMax Disc Brake Calipers (No rotors)
- 48-38-28 Shimano Alivio Crankset
- 42-34-24 Shimano Alivio Crankset
- 2 Shimano square taper Bottom Brackets
- _Deore XT Front Derailleur (Bottom Pull, 34.9mm)_ (Given away)
- Deore LX Front Derailleur (Top Pull, 28.6mm)
- 2 sets of Shimano 3x8 speed shift triggers/brake lever combos
- 2 sets of Brake levers
- Set of Ritchey OCR 32 Hole 26" Disc Rims (Rims only, no hubs, no spokes. Brand new still in the box) (Silver)
- Set of generic 26" Disc Wheels Set for Freewheel (Wheels are true. No rotors) (Black)
- 8 speed Freewheel
- _Mosso Aluminum Rigid Fork_ (Given away)

There are other odds and ends, but this should be the bulk of things that I'm trying to get rid of. I'm an American living in Vaihingen, Germany so if you're interested in anything in this list and are willing to meet me somewhere in Vaihingen, PM me and we can arrange a time and place to meet.

I'll end up throwing away anything that I don't get rid of by the beginning of March.


----------



## xfontanax (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi, I would be interested in these:

Deore XT Front Derailleur 

I'm at Panzer but often visit Patch. Do you work on Patch?


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

very cool of you I could use some of the parts, ........but I live in FL. A few friends and myself have built up a few "extra" banger bikes so we can take some of our kid's friends biking with us. If their parents don't ride, most children aren't exposed to the great world of MTBing. We have another frame but lacking parts. I guess I will have to upgrade so we can build it up. ; )


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

would love these... any of these, im 15 and sent you a priv. message... but im trying to build a bike of two and kindof need some parts and can't afford,
so send me a private message back


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

dcompton94 said:


> would love these... any of these, im 15 and sent you a priv. message... but im trying to build a bike of two and kindof need some parts and can't afford,
> so send me a private message back


I've read your PM and other posts. I don't mean to sound like a dick, but even if you got the donated parts to build up a spare bike, you wouldn't be able to afford to keep it in good running condition if anything ever needed to be replaced (and eventually something will). If you read my original post, you'd see that my only stipulation for the parts that I'm giving away are that someone pick them up and I seriously doubt that the few parts that I'm giving away are worth you trying to make a trip from where you are to where I am. Good luck with what you are trying to do.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, I wish I could make it out, but I'm pretty far. Passed through Stuttgart in early Dec. Where was your ad then! I'm looking to build a bike or two for myself and my gf. 

Regardless, thanks for doing this anyhow. Hope someone bites. If not, post up on mtb news/IBC and maybe someone there will bite.


----------

